

Microsoft sales soar 25% on huge Office, Cloud, Tablets and Smart phones demand - mandeepj
http://finance.yahoo.com/news/microsoft-sales-soar-25-huge-204900987.html

======
adventured
Sales didn't really soar 25%, they were up 11% without Nokia.

Little question the cloud story is _the_ story for Microsoft going forward.
Office and Azure seem to be doing very well. Their success there is going to
decide whether they get left behind to languish and erode in the old world or
not.

